# "VICKS" For Toe Nail Fungus



## Lon (Sep 4, 2015)

My cousin the MD Podiatrist suggested that I rub Vicks Vaporub over my toe nails and under the nails as much as possible daily for several weeks. This is a inexpensive way to cure the problem rather than the costly Lazer Treatment he uses for his patients or some of the recent products that we see advertised on TV lately.


----------



## imp (Sep 4, 2015)

My wife had a bit on one foot, started soaking both feet nightly while watching the tube, about 10 minutes, in cider vinegar! Stinks a lot, but lo and behold, it got rid of the nail fungus! 

Looked like I had a bit on one big toe, so I started the treatment. Lo and behold, I managed to dump the plastic tub of vinegar over on the living room carpet, staining it permanently. That, too, cured the fungus!    imp


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

Vicks is also good for mosquito bites and other things.

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/the-surprising-treatment-that-cures-swollen-itchy-126448830471.html


----------

